# Lightest flat pedal?



## karlmalone1 (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm looking for the lightest flat pedal out there, hopefully 400 g or less. I've been searching around and the best i can find is 450 g or so, which is too heavy for my application. Price isn't an issue. Thanks guys!


----------



## Kitakeng (Oct 29, 2006)

Tioga surefoot compact ti comes in at 164g / pair, but as the name states itself, they are pretty compact.

Tioga spider pedals come in at 260 w/o pins with cromo spindle.

Wellgo W-71 come in at "normal size" and are just under 400g and they are cheap stuff with cromo spindle.
If they can be changed with ti spindles, ti pins, then they have a potential of functional pedal with 350g or less.


----------



## karlmalone1 (Mar 27, 2008)

I found these on ebay, they are wellgo mg-1's with titanium spindle, claimed 298g a pair. Might be going with these
http://cgi.ebay.com/08-WELLGO-MG-1-...ryZ36137QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

karlmalone1 said:


> I found these on ebay, they are wellgo mg-1's with titanium spindle, claimed 298g a pair. Might be going with these
> http://cgi.ebay.com/08-WELLGO-MG-1-...ryZ36137QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Those are great. If you want to shave some off that, someone had ti axels for those a while back.


----------



## jadis3 (Nov 18, 2007)

Steinbach pedals are 195gr. Titanium axles, usual sizes, industry bearings. Work good
http://www.steinbach-bike.com/de/default.asp?MenuID=36


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

Does anyone know how much Shimano DX flat pedals weigh? Just so I know if I'm running boat anchors on my bikes.


----------



## Jacob Chestnut (Apr 19, 2007)

EGF168 said:


> Does anyone know how much Shimano DX flat pedals weigh? Just so I know if I'm running boat anchors on my bikes.


I'm fairly sure they're a claimed 500g, though I've never weighed mine.


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

Not too bad but if you need me I'm still going to be in the shed with a chisel.


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

I just bought a pair of VPs off ebay for 17.95 plus shipping. They are a confirmed 260g for the pair and spin really smoothly.


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

Wow, $37 for a 270g pedal here: http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=7038&category=114

I think I'll buy a pair for my girlfriend's bike.


----------



## dvdgibson (Apr 26, 2008)

*light flat pedals*

These weigh more than the Dimensions, but come in many colors:
http://www.competitivecyclist.com/m...08-twenty6-6foe-ti-pedal-4154_1896_FALSE.html


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

ryball said:


> Those are great. If you want to shave some off that, someone had ti axels for those a while back.


Are we blind? They're listed with titanium spindles already.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

DeeEight said:


> Are we blind? They're listed with titanium spindles already.


Yes, yes we are.


----------



## yoginasser (Sep 14, 2006)

*Wellgo MG-1 Ti is the lightest BMX style pedal*

http://cgi.ebay.com/08-WELLGO-MG-1-...ryZ36137QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Edit:
Oops,someone already mentioned these 
The weight for the Dimensions pedals is actually lighter than listed because it includes the weight of the reflectors that are removable,they should be closer to the 200g mark without them.


----------



## Soya (Jun 22, 2007)

I use the dimensions, great, light, and cheap!


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

*How about the Wellgo WR-1?*

Were these mentioned yet? 224 claimed grams per pair. Steel spindles, cheap.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200185567671&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=010


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

*Wow, Ti spindled version 168 grams?*

http://cgi.ebay.com/08-Wellgo-WR-1-...emQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262#ebayphotohosting


----------



## yoginasser (Sep 14, 2006)

tl1 said:


> Were these mentioned yet? 224 claimed grams per pair. Steel spindles, cheap.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200185567671&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=010


The Ti version of that one comes in at 168g for $108.
http://cgi.ebay.com/08-Wellgo-WR-1-...ryZ36137QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## yoginasser (Sep 14, 2006)

*Tioga Surefoot 8 Pedal*

The lightest pinned pedals that I know of (254g).

























http://www.rivbike.com/search/run?query=pedal&commit=Search#product=14-055


----------



## fmf (Jun 30, 2006)

Here's my Wellgo Ti axle platform. They weigh more like 320g without the reflectors. I'm keepin mine on for now cuz I ride at night with traffic sometimes. We'll see ho long they stay on! I was a bit worried bout the pedal body being made from magnesium.... The pedal took a nice bash going up this concrete thing the other week but held up! But then again I'm not too heavy at 150lbs or so.

Oh yeah the non Ti axle version of the same pedal is only a little heavier and waaay cheaper!


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

I got those Dimensions that I saw for $37.00 at Universal Cycles.

I figured I'd update this thread that if you're like 220# doing xc, or skinnier but doing All-Mtn riding, I think I'd stay away from them. They were 256g/pair on my scale, which is great for the price, but they don't look too strong. Great for the g/f though or strictly xc riding. :thumbsup:


----------



## iambiguouso (Apr 9, 2008)

You can get Forte ATB Comp's (260g) at Performancebike:

http://www.performancebike.com/shop/Profile.cfm?SKU=2276&item=00-0427&slitrk=search&slisearch=true

I have a pair and they're pretty good...weight is true. Similar to the Dimensions listed above...


----------



## protocol_droid (Jul 7, 2004)

iambiguouso said:


> You can get Forte ATB Comp's (260g) at Performancebike:
> 
> http://www.performancebike.com/shop/Profile.cfm?SKU=2276&item=00-0427&slitrk=search&slisearch=true
> 
> I have a pair and they're pretty good...weight is true. Similar to the Dimensions listed above...


if only they weren't so butt ugly like me I might like em.


----------



## iambiguouso (Apr 9, 2008)

protocol_droid said:


> if only they weren't so butt ugly like me I might like em.


To each their own...


----------



## gotdirt33 (Jul 6, 2008)

lightest? no....but sweetest and best....oh hell ya http://www.competitivecyclist.com/m...2009-twenty6-rallye-ti-pedal-5069.1896.0.html


----------



## veryavgwhtguy (Jul 31, 2008)

My wellgo MG-1 pedals weighed in at 360g with steel axles and no flectors.


----------



## Slobberdoggy (Sep 26, 2005)

This is a pretty common question. I'm seeing a lot of caged pedals which to some of us are different than platform pedals. However I think I may check out the Dimension pedals for a bike I'm building.

For platform pedals you can get DMR V12's with after market ti axles. I think this will make them around 460grams for a true platform pedal.


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

Stock DMR V12..









DMR V12 with titanium spindle..









Sorry bout the blurry pics


----------



## Slobberdoggy (Sep 26, 2005)

Well there you go.

Thanks JakePay thats a lot lighter than I calculated.


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

Slobberdoggy said:


> Well there you go.
> 
> Thanks JakePay thats a lot lighter than I calculated.


I phucked up,







those weights on the DMR V12's are actually for the DMR V12 Mags..
Sorry bout that..
~Jake​


----------



## supramk388 (Mar 6, 2007)

yoginasser said:


> The lightest pinned pedals that I know of (254g).


Those are very light but very useless. They are way to small unless you plan on putting them on a kids bike (and I am talking 6-10 years old).



gotdirt33 said:


> lightest? no....but sweetest and best....oh hell ya http://www.competitivecyclist.com/m...2009-twenty6-rallye-ti-pedal-5069.1896.0.html


Very true those pedals are dope!


----------



## genrec (Sep 11, 2008)

Any updates..who is running the Ti spindle MG-1's..how are they holding up???


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

What are your intentions for the peddles...? Fr, Dh, Am,* Xc*...Dj...?



karlmalone1 said:


> I'm looking for the lightest flat pedal out there, hopefully 400 g or less. I've been searching around and the best i can find is 450 g or so, which is too heavy for my application. Price isn't an issue. Thanks guys!


----------



## rd3 (Mar 18, 2006)

My MG-1's with ti spindles have held up just fine over the past year of riding. I weigh in at about 165lbs. The pedals weigh in at 312 g. I wouldn't hesitate to use them for downhill.


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh...there are 2 pages, erm...!

I like the Syncros Mental pedals best for Trick, Dj, Dh and Fr...although I do not have tree trunk legs so I mainly use clipless peddels for everything other than Trick and Dj.

Xpedo MX-12 Curve Hurtle Alum Pedals are also pretty good and look amazing.

Xpedo Link

Green, Pink, red, black and white I think. The weight is about 380-90 there abouts, making it one of their lightest pedals, perhaps of course not THE lightest. There is another set that I firmly like very much but they are stupid expensive and really not worth the limited weight save.


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

Jake Pay said:


>


They sure look small : /

the new NC-17 MG II Magnesium Ti Pedals should be at 296 gram, and are big.


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

NICE...and light. Wish they came in different funky colors though...even white would be good.


----------



## Soya (Jun 22, 2007)

If those tiogas were vertical to the shaft instead of how they are, I think they'd be a lot better.


----------



## fmf (Jun 30, 2006)

genrec said:


> Any updates..who is running the Ti spindle MG-1's..how are they holding up???


After about a year they're fine. One hard smash on a concrete ramp...ok Jumping up and down stuff round town...holding up... they're on a Yeti 575 ridden many street.. I weigh bout 160 w/ gear..


----------



## Kyle2834 (May 4, 2007)

Tioga Spyder pedals (claimed 240g)
Tioga Surefoot 8 pedals (claimed 268g)

So the Spyders might be a little lighter.

I'm personally fine with Tioga's narrow flat pedals. I get less pedal strikes, I can pedal longer into a corner, and they are quite light compared to my MG1s. They also spin slightly better, though neither pedal freely spins due to the sealed bearings. I like how the Tiogas come with two types of pins, the conical ones will make any shoe stick like 5.10s, heh.

I weigh 140lbs, so I'm the wrong person to ask about durability. I don't have a scale so I can't see how much lighter the Spyder is than the Surefoot. I also don't know if there is a size difference between the two. Hopefully someone can chime in.

tldr: I like my Tioga spyders, and narrow platforms don't bug me much as long as they grip. The combined width and thickness of my MG1s have finally started to bug me after a couple years, and thinner platforms are either absurdly expensive or a lot heavier.


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

I don't know if they are the lightest, but the Twenty6 Rallye ti flat pedals are pretty light (Twenty6 quotes 339gms). They also come in some sweet colors. I ordered a red pair to put on my Jones bike when I'm just riding around town.


----------



## Can-Am (Jan 23, 2009)

*Dual Purpose*

Anyone know the weight of Shimano PD-A530 pedals ? It didn't show on the Shimano 
website . They looked fairly light at my LBS .
Thanks


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

Shimano PD-A530 pedals (claimed 383g)

http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=19635&category=113


----------



## Can-Am (Jan 23, 2009)

Thank you for the weight , so has anyone tried them ?


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

I got my Twenty6 Rallye ti pedals today. They look even better than the pictures! I put them on the bike and rode around a bit. They are a good size - comparable to my Drillium or 50/50 pedals. I'll be using these when I ride around town. I'll probably still swap them out for my XTR pedals for trail rides, however.


----------



## miggy (Nov 25, 2008)

wellgo MG1's are the main cause of recent shin shredd, also pulled a couple of pins out by breaking the casing on peddle strikes, ditched them and got the V12 mags with ti spindle, no new scars yet and no lost pins, get the grey ot metal ones cause the paint comes off pretty quick


----------



## airweight (Jun 5, 2009)

i just bought a set of Nuke Proof Proton Mag-Ti pedals.. mega grippy and only 268g

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=34279


----------



## klondike1024 (Jul 3, 2006)

airweight said:


> i just bought a set of Nuke Proof Proton Mag-Ti pedals.. mega grippy and only 268g
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=34279


I have always like the V12's with Ti spindle used with 6mm pins (for less scarring).

Those Nuke Proofs are sexy. Nuke proof makes good stuff I may have to try those Proton's out some day.


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

airweight said:


> i just bought a set of Nuke Proof Proton Mag-Ti pedals.. mega grippy and only 268g
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=34279


Nice, could you post some pics?


----------



## Mads Peter (May 29, 2009)

http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/product.php?product_id=10776&category_id=149

put a ti axle on these, and bingo


----------



## pbbullpup (Oct 17, 2006)

those look painful


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

i know this has been posted, but just again so people can know what i'm talking about
https://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=7038&category=114









270g

how are these pedals compared the the Wellgo W-71's @ 400g $27?

which would have less slips with sneakers?


----------



## iambiguouso (Apr 9, 2008)

louisssss said:


> i know this has been posted, but just again so people can know what i'm talking about
> https://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=7038&category=114
> 
> 
> ...


I can't say how they compare to the W-71's, but I'm pretty sure performance sells the same pedal as in the posted link as the Forte ATB Comp for less...

https://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1033460_-1_51000_20000_51004


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

^^ unless theres something wacky with the forte pic, one side looks fatter than the other. on the dimension, they look =


----------



## grnamin (Sep 18, 2009)

White Industries Urban Pedal = 309 grams per pair.


----------



## iambiguouso (Apr 9, 2008)

louisssss said:


> ^^ unless theres something wacky with the forte pic, one side looks fatter than the other. on the dimension, they look =


I have a pair of the Forte pedals and they are "fatter" on one side as you stated. However, the Dimension pedals look to have the same unequal cage dimensions to me.


----------



## dhpete93 (May 22, 2008)

They're not _the lightest_, but they are the lightest flat pedal capable of any abuse you can give them. No magnesium, just a well designed body that is shaped to deflect impacts instead of taking the brunt of them. Aluminium pins are there so instead of again taking in the impact, they shear and the leftover can be removed with an allen key from the back of them. Plus, they look incredible and come in 13 colours!

They're claimed at 256g with a Ti axle, 306g with a Cr-Moly axle.

They're a boutique pedal at boutique price, but they're damn well designed and will be out soon. As soon as they're out, I'll be snapping a set up!


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

iambiguouso said:


> I have a pair of the Forte pedals and they are "fatter" on one side as you stated. However, the Dimension pedals look to have the same unequal cage dimensions to me.


whats the purpose of the unequal cage heights? is there a specific side ur supposed to use?


----------



## iambiguouso (Apr 9, 2008)

louisssss said:


> whats the purpose of the unequal cage heights? is there a specific side ur supposed to use?


The thicker side is the back side...I'm not sure why it was designed that way. It's not very noticeable in person. One nice aspect of it (and this might be the reason behind the design) is that the backside of the pedal has just enough extra weight to cause the pedal to spin to a convenient position when replacing one's foot on the pedal. This is kind of nice since these are not technically two-sided pedals (they can be used with straps and clips and have a tab for locating the pedal).


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

http://xpedo.com/pedals/mx.htm

what about these? where can u get these in USA? do they fit 9/16?


----------



## pbbullpup (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm actually looking at getting these for my pink DJ. I just don't know if I can justify spending $100 on pedals. What do you think?

http://www.beyondbikes.com/ItemMatrix.asp?GroupCode=PG%2D5206&MatrixType=2&selelement1=%B604A


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

where can i get the TI axles separately for the Wellgo Mg-1's

they go for $34 regular set on ebay, i'm hoping to install the Ti myself..


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

Here's yet another light weight platform pedal....

Wellgo C135 with a claimed weight of 290 grams per set.








Body: Aluminum 6061 extruded, CNC machined
Spindle: Cr-Mo CNC machined
Bearing: Sealed / Sealed
Size: 92.1 x 90 x 28.5 (mm)
Pin: Replaceable R-pin (aluminum)
Weight: 290 grams (pair)
Origin: Taiwan
​


----------



## Smart Sam (Jul 12, 2008)

KCNC's new Steady and Knife platforms are also worth a look at.

335 grams, (claimed) for the Steady with steel axles and pins.

http://clee-cycles.co.uk/cc/catalog...d/923?osCsid=b7d5222e4b55bdd5e47a5ea2272168ac

150 to 185 grams, (claimed) for Knife models.

http://clee-cycles.co.uk/cc/catalog...d/918?osCsid=b7d5222e4b55bdd5e47a5ea2272168ac

http://clee-cycles.co.uk/cc/catalog...d/914?osCsid=b7d5222e4b55bdd5e47a5ea2272168ac


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

Smart Sam said:


> KCNC's new Steady and Knife platforms are also worth a look at.
> 
> 335 grams, (claimed) for the Steady with steel axles and pins.
> 
> ...


wow very nice, where can i get these cheap in USA?


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

those kcnc's DO look hot, but at 150 quid, that makes them what, 350, 400$?

and unless I miss my guess, let's see, the axle being 15mm diameter, that means the actual pedal body is something like 60x80mm???
talk about a small pedal body, might as well be riding on shaved down clipless pedals with the internals removed!! (sure look trick though)


----------



## ginsu2k (Jul 28, 2006)

Those KCNC are ridiculously overpriced, the Wellgo MG-1 weigh 365g for $35 on Ebay. With a Ti Axle they weigh 304g and go for $80 on Ebay


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

ginsu2k said:


> Those KCNC are ridiculously overpriced, the Wellgo MG-1 weigh 365g for $35 on Ebay. With a Ti Axle they weigh 304g and go for $80 on Ebay


My MG-1 Ti axle came in @ 296 grams.


----------



## newnuj (Jun 25, 2009)

the lightest flat i've seen


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

newnuj said:


> the lightest flat i've seen


wow! how much and where??


----------



## newnuj (Jun 25, 2009)

around $60 sing from singapore if i rmbered correctly.


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

Just got these, they are 10cm x 10cm, so pretty big, and quite thin too.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

We need to differentiate between proper platform pedals which give good traction, and normal caged pedals which really don't.

This is a platform pedal. It is strong, can take impacts, and will provide excellent traction:









This is a cage pedal. It's usually light, but they can't handle impacts well, and they're not going to provide you much traction. They're good for tooling around town, but that's about it:


----------



## standard3x (May 28, 2008)

It's been posted before, but I like these ones:










Calibration shot using 5 x £1 coins










Weight: 192.5g per pair










What the pedal looks like under a UK size 8 (US size 9) shoe.

I've using the annodised red and blue versions of these pedals on my other bikes for almost a year now, and they're still going strong albeit moderately scuffed and grazed from aggressive xc riding.

The outer seals take about two weeks to bed in and they don't rotate freely if you flick them by hand until then.

At the 3 month mark they start to squeak like trainers (sneakers) on a polished floor. It's caused by the outer rubber seals drying up and shrinking slightly, but a small blob of grease or a drop of oil will cure the problem.

All in all, a very good inexpensive and lightweight pedal with a small footprint.


----------



## marko (Jun 14, 2004)

i modified a steinbach pedal, replacing the cage and use ti bolts and custom AL spacers. the cage is a copy of the VP 458A double cage pedals outer cage, slightly shorter and lower. I held up well in many trainings on my trials bike, I weigh 77kg. The grip is better than the Wellgo Mg1 I used before. As said above, the industry ball/needle bearings are excellent and superior to du bushing used in many pedals. I have a few cages left. If you are interested drop me a PM.


----------



## dhpete93 (May 22, 2008)

I repeat what I earlier posted, lightest functional flat pedal, no rider weight limit, no riding style limit and endless grip.










Did I mention how beautiful they are?


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

dhpete93 said:


> I repeat what I earlier posted, lightest functional flat pedal, no rider weight limit, no riding style limit and endless grip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, how big are they? (cm)


----------



## Ricisan (Aug 30, 2006)

*Light = Small*

I have a pair from Performance 280g that looks like what louisssss posted. I notice everyone makes something similar. I use Power Grips on mine.
I wanted something lighter so I waited until the Wellgo WR1 w/Ti spindle was avail on
E bay. They are very light 170g, but very small.
To get my PGs to fit I bought some extra mounting hardware for the PGs. I have 1 mount on the outside front as standard. I will have to fit another mount for the strap on the inside rear of the pedal to clear my shoe that overhangs. The WR-1 has some rails on the sides that will require me to narrow the mounts to slide in to fit. The good news is the mounting hardware can be shortened/lightened.
Sorry I'm such a lout that I can't post pics. I will keep this forum posted.


----------



## jump (Oct 28, 2006)

standard3x said:


> It's been posted before, but I like these ones:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I assume that these are the Sars wr-1 that this vendor is selling on ebay (https://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-SARS-WR-1-...ycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item518f805474). I can't find any other source online. The Wellgo version appears on the same ebay store and looks to be identical but lists the weight as 224g as opposed to the listed 188g for the Sars (https://cgi.ebay.com/2010-NEW-Wellg...ycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item518f37b32f). I find it odd that there is no mention (that I can find) of WR-1's on the Wellgo website. Could be someone is cranking these out and slapping on the Wellgo name?


----------



## Ricisan (Aug 30, 2006)

*Knock Offs?*

I just weighed my "Wellgo WR-1" 178.8g. That is not the 170g advertised, but less than many. All the pedals look the same. lol
I will keep the WW forum informed.

R


----------



## dragonq (Nov 5, 2006)

Just got this pair, the wight and size are reasonable, 227.8g on scale, it has Ti ver said 172g but just cant the right color


----------



## yeahbike (Jun 4, 2010)

*Sars Wr1*

After 2.5 months of use, I can second the SARS WR1 (the one I have) or Wellgo WR1 ( kinda like spotting the difference between Jim and Bob in the Midwest).

Been using it for XC and AM with 5.10 Shoes. They are fine for drops and bunny hops. Good grip and adequate platform. No complaints.


----------



## jaykay (Jul 1, 2010)

I've always been a fan of reset racing components pedal 1, beautifully made, plenty of colors to choose from, excellent grip, no rider weight limit and they look sick. 286g


----------



## IM31408 (Dec 24, 2008)

jaykay said:


> I've always been a fan of reset racing components pedal 1, beautifully made, plenty of colors to choose from, excellent grip, no rider weight limit and they look sick. 286g


However...

$400 for the steel spindle, $600 for the titanium spindle. Kind of expensive, but the best flat there is from the looks of it.


----------



## xy9ine (Feb 2, 2005)

IM31408 said:


> However...
> 
> $400 for the steel spindle, $600 for the titanium spindle. Kind of expensive, but the best flat there is from the looks of it.


best by what standards? definitely trick looking, but it's not a parallelogram, looks a bit thick, and one good rock strike would most likely take the cage out. spending that much on a flat pedal is just silly anyways.


----------



## jump (Oct 28, 2006)

yeahbike said:


> After 2.5 months of use, I can second the SARS WR1 (the one I have) or Wellgo WR1 ( kinda like spotting the difference between Jim and Bob in the Midwest).
> 
> Been using it for XC and AM with 5.10 Shoes. They are fine for drops and bunny hops. Good grip and adequate platform. No complaints.


 I've been using mine for a full season and am quite happy with the purchase. I like the small platform (fewer rock strikes) and light weight. The only colour available at the time was a semi-crappy brown but the new eBay vendor has a variety. The price at $46 US shipped is $10 more than I paid but still quite cheap for a lightweight pedal. I managed to attach some Power Grips by drilling and tapping threaded holes and it works great but brings the weight up to around 320g per pair. Pictured below is the Sars sitting on top of my old Blackspire Maggy's(a.k.a. Wellgo MG-1's).


----------



## Soya (Jun 22, 2007)

xy9ine said:


> best by what standards? definitely trick looking, but it's not a parallelogram, looks a bit thick, and one good rock strike would most likely take the cage out. spending that much on a flat pedal is just silly anyways.


Exactly, that cage is waiting to be broken into pieces.


----------



## marko (Jun 14, 2004)

*echo sl pedal*

rockman caged pedal 297g


----------



## marko (Jun 14, 2004)

echo sl caged biketrials pedal 255g


----------



## litany (Nov 25, 2009)

+1 for the prerunner ti.

Great pedals, great grip, super low weight. I love em even though they don't get much use outside of summers at Northstar.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

Why dont more people represent the Wellgo MG-1 Titanium for $80 @ 296g? huge platform, easy to find, good enough grip for DH riders to use..


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

louisssss said:


> Why dont more people represent the Wellgo MG-1 Titanium for $80 @ 296g? huge platform, easy to find, good enough grip for DH riders to use..


Because it is heavier than other choices ?


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Because it is heavier than other choices ?


which ones are lighter and equal or cheaper in price? and look to have similar grip and similar sized platform (assuming larger is better @ the same weight)


----------



## Soya (Jun 22, 2007)

They're too thick for my tastes and I'm not crazy about the pin arrangement.


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

louisssss said:


> Why dont more people represent the Wellgo MG-1 Titanium for $80 @ 296g? huge platform, easy to find, good enough grip for DH riders to use..


Really?!??!?! Okay ...

The truth is that they look like ****. This is the WW section. If it looks like crap then people won't buy it (or at least not brag about owning it). Part of the equation with a WW-targetted part is that is needs to look good/cool/awesome/whatever.

Wellgo MG-1 pedals are not this.

I have a pair of MG-1's. I think they've been pretty good so far. (minimal use so far)


----------



## Inuitbiker (Mar 18, 2011)

SARS WG-1 and 5.10 Karvers good combo for trailing riding. Initially worried they where going too small of a platform but they are find. No problem with bunny hops,wheelies, wheelie drops, etc. Have them almost for a year now and the pedal is still great with no problems with the seals. Held out great to numerous rocks strikes.


----------



## Couloirman (Sep 17, 2010)

dhpete93 said:


>


Well, they look good and Id love a pair but I can't read the brand name. What pedals are those?

EDIT: twenty6 prerunners. nevermind


----------



## raganwald (Mar 1, 2011)

I use Echo SL platforms:



Claimed weight of 287g per pair. They're designed for Trials, so they have some features I really like for technical riding:

Big platforms (I don't care for cages, personally), and a concave shape that works well with flat, grippy shoes. If you want to pick up the rear wheel to hop on a log or wheelie-drop off a skinny, these are great. I have no idea if they're any good for XC, I would think not, but what do I know...


----------



## AaronJobe (Sep 20, 2009)

I have twenty6 prerunners with titanium axle 250 grams


----------



## subspd (Jan 24, 2007)

V.P. said:


> Just got these, they are 10cm x 10cm, so pretty big, and quite thin too.


What are these? Where did you get them?


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

subspd said:


> What are these? Where did you get them?


hmm lets see, superstar components and they are pedals,

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=superstar+components+pedals

Im thinking the Atom Labs Pimp Lites WRC at 360g Aluminum may be a good strong yet light route..


----------



## subspd (Jan 24, 2007)

Sorry couldn't read the name in the pic


----------



## roblee (Sep 26, 2011)

Wellgo M-111 Bike Pedals 9/16 240g set BLACK 232g without the reflectors 6.5x8.5 cm

I bought these and although they are light and look trick the super small cage kills the feet after a few hours riding with any kind of normal shoe.
Looking for a bigger platform now.I learned my lesson a 100-150 grams more for comfort is well worth it.


----------



## Veda (Dec 17, 2009)

Xpedo XCF07AO flat pinned @ 258gr. Probably the lightest but strongest + multiple pinned pedal in the market. Used this everywhere on the harshest tracks from deep inside tropical forests to the rockiest mountains. Held up fine and well after 2 years...


----------

